# Cheap, Decent Picture Framing In The Brixton / Streatham Environs



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

as champers swilling patrons of the arts, Picasso Face and I have built up a collection of very lovely prints we want framed. But we're pretty skint. So anyone recommend a picture framer who's not extortionate but also isn't a cackhanded twatmonkey?


----------



## g force (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, I also need the same, so someone give this man a hand  

When you say 'prints', you mean slightly thicker than standard paper? I've got some that are almost card-like thickness and I have no idea how to frame them!


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

some are proper art prints, limited numbered jobbies, so on proper thick paperstock


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

There was a thread about this very recently.  I got mine done at the developers next to Argos very cheaply and quickly (although since then some other people have had negative experiences with their actual picture developing).. but loads of places came up on that thread...


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> There was a thread about this very recently.  I got mine done at the developers next to Argos very cheaply and quickly (although since then some other people have had negative experiences with their actual picture developing).. but loads of places came up on that thread...




Argos in.......


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167307&highlight=framing

there you go!


----------



## Kanda (Apr 18, 2007)

Brixton Hill by the Telegraph.

My flatmates have some guy come round and collect artwork for framing too, can find out the number if you like.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Argos in.......



sorry - Brixton.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Brixton Hill by the Telegraph.
> 
> My flatmates have some guy come round and collect artwork for framing too, can find out the number if you like.




Sounds bespoke and helpful and professional and therefore pricey


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

I went to the place right by the White Horse for a quote first but it was well expensive.... probably they do it really beautifully though - it's a kind of African art gallery type place ...


i'm assuming that it's NOT the same place as the one by the Telegraph though...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2007)

There's a framers/gallery at the Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane... not sure what sort of prices they are but the galleries good 

Sorry, that wasn't much help   - but the gallery is worth checking out.

A little bit further I know, but a cheap and decent framers, where I've had a lot of stuff done is David Mitchell on Loampit Hill (one of the back roads to Lewisham) - 020 8469 0078


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167307&highlight=framing
> 
> there you go!




cheers (and for the clarification too)


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

All these places are mentioned in the thread whose link is provided above - with more info...


----------



## Kanda (Apr 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Sounds bespoke and helpful and professional and therefore pricey



Nah, not knowing my flatmates. Poor trying to be artists... 

The one near the White Horse isn't the same one.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

ah... oops... erm...


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2007)

The one in Camberwell has a branch in Streatham too: http://www.gxgallery.com/framing.php

I'm getting a couple of prints back tomorrow that I want framed, so I might pop in there this weekend - will let you know what sort of prices they are after that


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.allframes.co.uk/

not sure how they compare to others, based on a trading estate on se26, do volume work, at lower prices?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

cool!

trouble is, two of these are really fucking annoying shapes so they won't be cheap 

here's one


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2007)

I could do with some clip frames - is there anywhre in brixton that does them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> cool!
> 
> trouble is, two of these are really fucking annoying shapes so they won't be cheap
> 
> here's one


Probably won't be cheap anywhere mate - but with a print that nice you want it decently framed... if you get more than one done at the same time you might be able to bargain with the price a bit more.

Crispy... woolies should do them.


----------



## brix (Apr 18, 2007)

I used the guy near the Telegraph for some framing and he did a great job and was very reasonably priced.

BUT... I don't know if he's gone on holiday but the shop hasn't been open for a couple of days.  I looked up the phone number so you can call before you go up - save you a wasted journey, innit!

LL Frames
224 Brixton Hill
020 8678 1636


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> cool!
> 
> trouble is, two of these are really fucking annoying shapes so they won't be cheap
> 
> here's one




That's the same basic shape as I got for my frames... I had maps of Hvar Island (Croatia) framed - it's very long and thin.... looking at one now it's 12x40.5in - it's not mahogany or anything - but I don't think he charged us more than a tenner for it.. looks fine!


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

a tenner? wow!!!!
cool


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> a tenner? wow!!!!
> cool



For each frame that is (not both) - we were surprised too!  But this was about 4 years ago now - so i expect it's more now.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2007)

even 20-30 would be fine n dandy


----------



## Dan U (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a guy in Herne Hill by the Station too.


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep the one on Brixton Hill is excellent. V friendly.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 18, 2007)

brix said:
			
		

> I used the guy near the Telegraph for some framing and he did a great job and was very reasonably priced.
> 
> BUT... I don't know if he's gone on holiday but the shop hasn't been open for a couple of days.  I looked up the phone number so you can call before you go up - save you a wasted journey, innit!
> 
> ...



His name is Tito, he's not on holiday, he was round ours last night picking up some stuff to get framed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 20, 2007)

Dub - I'm actually off in a minute to see how much they'll charge me for two frames for some artwork I picked up in Japan last week.  They're also the same shape as it happens.  Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 20, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Dub - I'm actually off in a minute to see how much they'll charge me for two frames for some artwork I picked up in Japan last week.  They're also the same shape as it happens.  Will let you know the outcome.




ah cool 

can't remember the exact measurements but i think it's about the size you mentioned.
got another similar size, and one about 16.5 x 22"

let me know what he reckons and I might very well go and wave money at him this weekend 

bless ya


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2007)

Will have to have a sneaky peak at the frames next weekend gg


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 20, 2007)

I went down but he sends them to someone else to do the framing who's on holiday until after the bank holiday - he took my no. and said he'd call with a price when this guy gets back!  Biddly - it's the frame that's on my hall wall - although you might not have noticed it before... it's nothing special though...


----------



## tippee (Apr 20, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I went to the place right by the White Horse for a quote first but it was well expensive.... probably they do it really beautifully though - it's a kind of African art gallery type place ...
> 
> 
> i'm assuming that it's NOT the same place as the one by the Telegraph though...




I've had mounts done by the shop by the White Horse. Only had to go back 3 times before they got it right...


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 20, 2007)

tippee said:
			
		

> I've had mounts done by the shop by the White Horse. Only had to go back 3 times before they got it right...



hmmm so expensive and not very good then...


----------



## han (Apr 24, 2007)

tippee said:
			
		

> I've had mounts done by the shop by the White Horse. Only had to go back 3 times before they got it right...



No, not the same place


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to bump such an old thread, but does anyone know if the dude up on brixton hill is still in business? the number posted earlier here doesnt work..

if not, can someone recommend someone else? got some new prints i wanna put up..


----------



## Kanda (Aug 20, 2007)

I can PM you his mobile number if you want, I think he works from home and collects/delivers now.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I can PM you his mobile number if you want, I think he works from home and collects/delivers now.



Ya, PM would be cool, thanks kanda


----------



## Emer (Feb 8, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I can PM you his mobile number if you want, I think he works from home and collects/delivers now.


Hi Kanda - I know this is an ancient thread, so apologies. But if that guy is still in business, I'd really appreciate you pinging his number my way. Thanks!


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2012)

Emer said:


> Hi Kanda - I know this is an ancient thread, so apologies. But if that guy is still in business, I'd really appreciate you pinging his number my way. Thanks!


I thought your profile pic showed you hitting an airborne cat!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Kanda, can you ping me him number as well please


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 12, 2012)

Bump.
I'm looking for a picture framer - does anyone have any recommendations.
Cheers


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 12, 2012)

I recommend Studio 73 in the villaaaaage but I am biased 'cos I work there.


----------



## Manter (Nov 12, 2012)

Casaubon said:


> Bump.
> I'm looking for a picture framer - does anyone have any recommendations.
> Cheers


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/picture-framers-in-near-brixton.300324/


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2012)

the place where I show my stuff is good, its in East Dulwich though...


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 13, 2012)

Cheers Manter.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I recommend Studio 73 in the villaaaaage but I am biased 'cos I work there.


You do? Might pop by then as I've got a small thing I need put onto a canvas. If I whisper "urban" do I get a discount?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> If I whisper "urban" do I get a discount?


It'd have to be a better password than that, that's too easy.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It'd have to be a better password than that, that's too easy.


I have a blue piece of crochet (don't ask, my mother in law is mad as buggery)- could they frame that?  took it to one place and they said they couldn't mount it


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It'd have to be a better password than that, that's too easy.


So I do get a discount?


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> So I do get a discount?


(pssst, tell me the password when you get it))


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> (pssst, tell me the password when you get it))


If I get it. If. Might have scared her off now.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> If I get it. If. Might have scared her off now.


there are some VERY scary people on here, but you're not one of them


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> there are some VERY scary people on here, but you're not one of them


How would you know?


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> How would you know?


you haven't set up a 'fish education' thread, you haven't demanded to see my breasts to prove I'm female, you haven't set up a thread about your drug use/murderous impulses/overturning a restraining order/not declaring a criminal record/buying a kitchen in edinburgh

See?  not scary...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> you haven't set up a 'fish education' thread, you haven't demanded to see my breasts to prove I'm female, you haven't set up a thread about your drug use/murderous impulses/overturning a restraining order/not declaring a criminal record/buying a kitchen in edinburgh
> 
> See? not scary...


Buying a kitchen in Edinburgh? Does that involve some kind of satanic ordeal?


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Buying a kitchen in Edinburgh? Does that involve some kind of satanic ordeal?


no idea, but threads offering kitchens (and, today, loft conversions) keep turning up.  Maybe it is a euphemism....


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> you haven't set up a 'fish education' thread, you haven't demanded to see my breasts to prove I'm female, you haven't set up a thread about your drug use/murderous impulses/overturning a restraining order/not declaring a criminal record/buying a kitchen in edinburgh
> 
> See? not scary...


 
but I am reliably informed that some of his 5-aside tackling is simply terrifying..


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyway, i've not got a password or a discount yet, so we'll have to see won't we.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> but I am reliably informed that some of his 5-aside tackling is simply terrifying..


We're not allowed to tackle! Besides tell your informant he's not one to talk.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> We're not allowed to tackle! Besides tell your informant he's not one to talk.


right, derailing again- does that mean there is a 5-a-side near brixton?  The Northerner is a football obsessive, is a bit old for his current team (the southern supporters league) and is currently a) getting injured playing with 25 year olds b) playing with a team on clapham common who really annoy him.  if you have info on local teams he can play with/drink with, PM me....


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> right, derailing again- does that mean there is a 5-a-side near brixton? The Northerner is a football obsessive, is a bit old for his current team (the southern supporters league) and is currently a) getting injured playing with 25 year olds b) playing with a team on clapham common who really annoy him. if you have info on local teams he can play with/drink with, PM me....


Sure. Wait. Is he any good?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> We're not allowed to tackle! Besides tell your informant he's not one to talk.


 
I just told him this.. he's now wandering around, half naked (he's just back from footie tonight), wielding a large saucepan, laughing maniacally.... 


not scary at all... 

he asks if you're back in London...  he misses you...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I just told him this.. he's now wandering around, half naked (he's just back from footie tonight), wielding a large saucepan, laughing maniacally....
> 
> 
> not scary at all...
> ...


 
This thread is already thoroughly derailed.... so why not! Tell him yeah I'm back in town and wanted to play tomorrow but Phil said I couldn't the cunt. I'll be there soon enough.

I can easily picture him doing all of that above too


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sure. Wait. Is he any good?


dunno, honestly.  Never managed to persuade myself to do girlfriend-on-sidelines of a sunday when there are bed-and-paper alternatives.  He can't be that bad if they still let him play in the supporters league against kids at 40-something, but he regularly complains he is old/slow/lacking skills.  Watched him play in the England supporters team in Kazakhstan once, (don't ask), but his boots melted in the 41 degree heat so not sure it was his finest hour

His drinking skills are second to none


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I just told him this.. he's now wandering around, half naked (he's just back from footie tonight), wielding a large saucepan, laughing maniacally....
> 
> 
> not scary at all...
> ...


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> dunno, honestly. Never managed to persuade myself to do girlfriend-on-sidelines of a sunday when there are bed-and-paper alternatives. He can't be that bad if they still let him play in the supporters league against kids at 40-something, but he regularly complains he is old/slow/lacking skills. Watched him play in the England supporters team in Kazakhstan once, (don't ask), but his boots melted in the 41 degree heat so not sure it was his finest hour
> 
> His drinking skills are second to none


 
Sounds good! Yeah, gimme a sec and I'll PM you some deets. Nothing guaranteed mind you.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sounds good! Yeah, gimme a sec and I'll PM you some deets. Nothing guaranteed mind you.


np.  he has games booked for a few weeks, and has been sent to the frozen north for a few weeks, but would love to meet some more local footie types


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> np. he has games booked for a few weeks, and has been sent to the frozen north for a few weeks, but would love to meet some more local footie types


It'll be a lot easier for him to get into a regular game in January as a lot of the block bookings start then. Either way PM incoming.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It'll be a lot easier for him to get into a regular game in January as a lot of the block bookings start then. Either way PM incoming.


thankyou non-scary Urb!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> thankyou non-scary Urb!


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!


Nope, not scaring me yet


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh look, I wander off for an hour and it's all turned to "Football" - bloody typical. For those of you still paying attention at the back, especially TruXta and Manter, it's Code Green from the boss: come in Tues-Sat (won't work on Sunday's, 'cos it's different people in running the show) and ask for the "crack squirrel special" and you shall be rewarded.*

*Terms and conditions should probably apply, reserve right to change this to a sillier phrase as and when I think of one.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Oh look, I wander off for an hour and it's all turned to "Football" - bloody typical. For those of you still paying attention at the back, especially TruXta and Manter, it's Code Green from the boss: come in Tues-Sat (won't work on Sunday's, 'cos it's different people in running the show) and ask for the "crack squirrel special" and you shall be rewarded.*
> 
> *Terms and conditions should probably apply, reserve right to change this to a sillier phrase as and when I think of one.


Awesome, thx.  quite look forward to ordering that....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2012)

not a sales ploy, but I will speak to the framer in the ED place I have my scowly agitprop stuff and sort out an U75 discount is anyone is interested


----------



## colacubes (Nov 28, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Oh look, I wander off for an hour and it's all turned to "Football" - bloody typical. For those of you still paying attention at the back, especially TruXta and Manter, it's Code Green from the boss: come in Tues-Sat (won't work on Sunday's, 'cos it's different people in running the show) and ask for the "crack squirrel special" and you shall be rewarded.*
> 
> *Terms and conditions should probably apply, reserve right to change this to a sillier phrase as and when I think of one.



Cheeky ask but does this offer still apply?   I have something I want to get framed...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Cheeky ask but does this offer still apply?   I have something I want to get framed...


Just DM'd ya....


----------



## Lewis jupp (Aug 12, 2018)

I found that The Brixton Framers were the best quality most affordable picture framers based in south London. They have an online quote tool, so you can get an idea of price before you call them! They pick up and drop off too.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 12, 2018)

THE FRAME FACTORY: picture framing shop Streatham and Reigate

These guys on Gleneagles road in streatham are really good. Not sure if they're cheap though, I have no frame (ha ha) of reference.


----------



## Smick (Aug 13, 2018)

I need something framed, and want to get it done properly, so this is very opportune.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

Smick said:


> I need something framed, and want to get it done properly, so this is very opportune.


There's also the guys in Brixton Village close to Posh & Fromage. They always seem to be busy.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

Lewis jupp said:


> I found that The Brixton Framers were the best quality most affordable picture framers based in south London. They have an online quote tool, so you can get an idea of price before you call them! They pick up and drop off too.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 13, 2018)

Smick said:


> I need something framed, and want to get it done properly, so this is very opportune.



Worth checking out the Frame Factory in Streatham. Didn't agree with their suggested frame choice, so you may want a clear idea of what you want before you go and see them. Good work. Price was good.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

Lewis jupp said:


> I found that The Brixton Framers were the best quality most affordable picture framers based in south London. They have an online quote tool, so you can get an idea of price before you call them! They pick up and drop off too.


Oh hold on. Are you the owner pretending to be a satisfied customer? Or did you wake up and suddenly 'find' you were the owner of the business and simply had to share the news?


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 13, 2018)

Smick I always use Basil at Pempamsie on Brixton Hill.
Pempamsie, pictures frames in Brixton


----------



## Smick (Aug 13, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh hold on. Are you the owner pretending to be a satisfied customer? Or did you wake up and suddenly 'find' you were the owner of the business and simply had to share the news?


Yeah, very suspicious. It seems like a shill to me. I will give them a wide berth, but it's good that they have resurrected a thread which gives me info that I need.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 13, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> Smick I always use Basil at Pempamsie on Brixton Hill.
> Pempamsie, pictures frames in Brixton




I too need something framed, so I’m glad the thread has been resurrected.

I had no idea Basil does framing. I’ll nip along there this afternoon.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 13, 2018)

If your East Dulwich way, Hawkins Framers near Dulwich Library is good though not especially cheap but in my experience a good framer never is.
The only way to get things framed cheaply is to buy online. 
If something is important or expensive I'd definitely use a local framer for the job.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 13, 2018)

This is a very touchy subject for me at the moment.... Ive had some limited edition prints seriously damaged by two well known businesses in SE London - do your research, particuarly if you what youre having framed is expensive.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 13, 2018)

Ill keep my eyes peeled on this thread and ill holler if the name pops up!


----------

